Ask HN: What you learned in 2015? - justplay
======
justplay
I learned that people are asshole, not everyone deserves same behaviour.
Unfortunately, you have to discriminate people, friend and stranger. If you
are good to everyone, you are just another fool.

I still trying to digest and putting this behaviour on myself.

